# cheap reliable english speaking lawyer



## tayub (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know of an inexpensive reliable english speaking property lawyer in portugal? the land we are hoping to buy is in the Coimbra area. thankslane:


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

tayub said:


> Hi, does anyone know of an inexpensive reliable english speaking property lawyer in portugal? the land we are hoping to buy is in the Coimbra area. thankslane:


Check your PM  hope it helps


----------

